# Footjoy SYNR-G V's Ecco Ultra Performance



## Parmo (Nov 2, 2009)

After a long story with online shopping and my poor luck I ended up with two pairs of golf shoes,  as much as I must admit to the dismay of my loving wife!  I have been wearing shoes over the past four months and have been very impressed with my chosen shoes which are Footjoy SYNR-G & Ecco Ultra Performance shoes.

*Footjoy SYNR-G * 






When I took them out of the box I liked the classic look of the SYNR-G.  The SYNR-G are quite unique in the fact they have memory foam side and tongue padding, the idea to create more comfort and custom fitting, the foam takes some getting used to in my experience but overall is a good idea and extra for the shoes.

I have previously owned Footjoys and thought of them as been great out of the box, good styling and comfy.  The SYNR-Gâ€™s are all of the above and also Footjoy advertise the Pittards leather is 30% softer than any other offering from them, they are very soft to wear and a step ahead of the Dryjoys I used to have.  The EVA Midsole and G-Force Tri-Density TPU Outsole do add balance even though they at first seem chunky, I like the improved stability in these over the Dryjoy Pods I had.

I do like these shoes and all the extras that come with them, I donâ€™t get aching feet anymore post round and they are extremely comfy with the added bonus of looking great.  That said I set my first pair back due to the cleats coming off and the sole coming away from the leather on one of the shoes.  After wearing the new ones which I havenâ€™t had the cleat problems with but have noticed that the leather is cracking after about ten rounds, this isnâ€™t due to been left week in and out but they have been cleaned after every round and polished.  Do I think the extra foam is worth it? Yes, Do I think the extra stability works? Yes, Do I think FJ can justify the price tag of these shoes? No.

*Ecco Ultra Performance * 







My first impression of these shoes was that I thought the back was about to light up or had a hidden roller ball in the heal or possible both!  Past that the shoes look stylish, comfy and modern.  

The main aim for Ecco was Stability and Flexibility in this shoe.  The stability islands do offer some great movement of the feet, when I first tried them it did seem a little like FJ PODs.  The PU Lite wrap-around system attached to the laces is excellent, its like the shoes become part of your feet and you feel that extra stability through this.  The leather on these shoes is soft and Iâ€™ve not had an issue so where great out of the box.

I love these shoes and the what some might call gimmicky plastic on the back, I love.  The comfort level is high and I have tested these in some pretty bad weather and not only where they still comfy but extremely waterproof.  I believe Ecco had some issues with these shoes on first release, but my shoes have remained intact and not only that but they just feel like gloves.  
Overall, I like both pairs of shoes and would recommend them both to anyone, but my heart is with the Ecco Ultra Performance out of them both, though it is a tough call I think the foam on the FJâ€™s is great but not enough attention has been shown to the leather.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasn't a fan of the SYNRG and even as an avid FJ fan didn't want a pair. I thought the dryjoy PODS a much better shoe. I have to say there is something about the ECCO style that I don't like. I know many of here like them and that they have a good reputation for comfort and waterproofing but visually they always look chunky for want of a better word. At least the FJ range always seem a bit more refined style wise.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2009)

Not keen on either of these, although a good review. I prefer a very classic looking golf shoe, and these two are neither. Too modern and clunky for me.


----------



## Parmo (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to admit I would always buy Ecco from now on, I think they are leagues ahead of FJ in comfort and durability.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2009)

Like I said I know Ecco have a good following on here but I'm with murph on this one and prefer the more classic FJ design. I've never had a pair that haven't been comfy straight from the box.


----------



## kid2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I actually bought the FJ Synr g's today after the FJ Contours i had went mouldy on me after only 7 rounds....Like the above posts i too clean my shoes after every round....
I ended up today backing my credit by 20â‚¬ to get the Synr g's and i hope i havent made a mistake....They felt incredibly comfy and very stable in the shop.....
As above i dont think that the price is justified.....
And also as these are so dear why cant FJ sell these shoes with a complimentary shoe bag......
If you were to shell out that kind of money on football boots 9 out of 10 times you'd get a boot bag with said pair....
Come on FootJoy look after your customers for once even in a recession there remainung loyal to you


----------



## Parmo (Nov 20, 2009)

Bad news... The Ecco Ultra Performance have/are being sent back as the sole has split after maybe 10 rounds and 3 1/2 months of age.  I did email Ecco in the summer and asked about this reknowned problem with them and they told me not to buy at the moment until the update release was available, I waited and obviously bought old stock.  Clubhouse Golf are taking them back but with no Ultra Performance in stock I might be forced to go for the Classics (even though I loved the look of the Ultra's).  

Ecco are re-releasing the Ultra Performance for 2010 in different colours (black/gold or white/black and silver) but since I need black ones for winter I am not taken buy the gold.  the colours have really put me off waiting for them to be released, so it looks like the boring classics here I come


----------

